# Help for a fellow rod builder...



## JoeyReelman (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey guys,

Not too sure if this is the appropriate place to post this, but it deals with a fellow rod builder, Alex Almaraz, who is having a bit of a difficult time. I am holding a fundraiser/raffle to help out. Please see the link for more information:
http://joeysfishingrepair.wix.com/alex-raffle










If this needs to be moved to another location, please let me know where to.
Thanks for looking!
Joey


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Its only allowing me to buy $25 worth (five tickets). I'd like a few more so is there a secret to changing that or do I have to do multiple transactions of $25?

Best of luck to your buddy.


----------



## JoeyReelman (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for letting me know, sotex. Sorry it took so long for me to respond. Since I'm new to 2cool, I had to wait over an hour before I could reply on the thread.
I think I have everything fixed now - quantity can be changed when the PayPal page comes up.
Thanks again!
Joey


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Joey send me your address. I'd like to send you a rod that I built for you to add to the raffle prizes. Alex is a good guy and I'll do anything I can to help out.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Got it. Thanks man.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Im in.


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*rod*

Seen this rod personally awesome rod with lots of hours into the rod. You wont be disappointed if you win the rod.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Saw Joey's rod/reel 7 or 8 yrs ago at the first FTU meet, and was blown away by the detail/finish! It started to opened my eyes as to what's possible, and to my shortcomings. Awesome gesture/effort for Alex, Joey!


----------



## JoeyReelman (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for your kind comments, guys. I've always felt that I built that rod for a good purpose, but never knew what it was until now. So I'm honored to offer it up to help a good friend.


Also, as a quick update, I wanted to let everyone know that more rods have been generously donated to the raffle and I will be adding them to the prizes. I will update the website with photos soon.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Joey, I'll be sending this one out to you towards the end of the week. Just have to epoxy a label on it.


----------



## Bill Batson (Dec 3, 2007)

Alex is a great man and i have always enjoyed my time with him and the crew at FTU..
It is our pleasure to help with this cause..
the Batson TEAM..


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*Alex*

Thank you Joey for reaching out on behalf of Alex in his time of need, that is very thoughtful of you. Me and my family are very happy to help out.

I have been keeping up with his progress through a mutual friend and I will help in anyway I can. I hope to see him soon and know he will get better!


----------



## JoeyReelman (Mar 28, 2015)

Lance, just saw the pictures of the rod your donating-can't wait to get it. I know whoever wins your rod will be getting a very clean, awesome piece of work. But most of all, I know Alex will appreciate your generosity. I will get the pics uploaded to the site tomorrow, as well as a few other custom rods that have been donated since last week.

Itismichael, thank you-I really appreciate your help. I've donated many rods in the past for different causes, but this one is special to me. Alex is just such a great guy with a big heart.

Everyone, please try to share the web page and spread the word with as many people as possible to help spread the word and get these tickets sold. Thanks!


----------



## JoeyReelman (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just want to give a quick update since new prizes have been added, and I'd also like to thank everyone who has donated items and purchased raffle tickets.

Here's what's been added:
-One guided Galveston Bay fishing trip for three people donated by Capt. Tony Casarez
-One guided Galveston Bay fishing trip for three people donated by Muddy Water Charters Capt. Joey Ybarra
-One custom rod donated Swampland - pictures are on previous post by Swampland
-One custom spinning rod and one custom bait cast rod, donated by BoRodz Customs. He is also working on one more rod that will be added as soon as it's completed.

*Please see website for prize information and pictures*: http://joeysfishingrepair.wix.com/alex-raffle


----------



## topwater3212 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Rattlesnake Rod Raffle*

Was at HookSpit today and saw this rod in person. Wow! That is a BEAUTIFUL ROD. I cant imagine the time that was spent on that rod. Had to buy 50 tickets, hope to win! Even if you do not want to get in the raffle you should go by and see that rod. It opened my eyes to what great rod building artist we have in this area.

Tight Lines,
Topwater


----------



## full limits (Jul 6, 2011)

*Thanks*

Just wanted to say thanks for all the hard work Joey is doing for a great cause.. I purchased some tickets...


----------

